# The Cthulhu RTA



## Alex (1/4/15)

Slow news day, so I'm posting this instead.

*Cthulhu RTA *
Created 8 hours ago · 10 images · 1,084 views · stats




*Height: 55.5mm / 2.18 in (without drip tip); 70mm / 2.75 in (with drip tip)
*Diameter: 22mm / 0.87 in
















Dia. of the desk is 13.9mm. easy to build dia. 2.5mm coils on it













source: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...jtl/finally_cthulhu_rta_release_do_u_like_it/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VandaL (1/4/15)

This is quite nice a goblin with top fill , kinda pointless keeping the bottom fill screw no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (1/4/15)

This one looks nice, except for one thing: Those air inlets are flush to the deck - this is bound to be a leak machine par none!


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> This one looks nice, except for one thing: Those air inlets are flush to the deck - this is bound to be a leak machine par none!


My Goblin's inlets also sits flush to the deck and have no leaking problems.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

